# $48 igfs   new products also! Select chemicals and peptides on sale!



## GreatWhitePeps (Aug 19, 2012)

$48 IGF1LR3  
$13.99 GHRPS
$13.99 CJC1295
$16.99 MT2

T3  $29.99
silendafil $29.99
tadalafil $29.99
albuterol $29.99
tamoxifen $29.99
letro $35.00
GW501516 $75.00
remember all our research chemicals are* 60ml!*

  Helios now back instock

Peptides


HERES SOME NEW PRODUCTS ADDED TO OUR LINE!  MORE COMING NEXT WEEK

RESEARCH PEPTIDES--
*SNAP8* 10MG SNAP-8 (10MG) - Peptides
*
IGF1LR3 PRO 100MCG VIAL KITS 10 VIALS PER KIT* IGF1LR3 PRO KITS (100MCGS PER VIAL 10 VIALS) - Peptides

RESEARCH CHEMICALS-- 60ML

*FOREMESTANE *50MG  FOREMESTANE (50MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE WITH MARKED MEASURING DEVICE) - Research

*RIMONABANT *25MG  RIMONABANT (25MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE W MARKED MEASURING DEVICE) - Research

*RALOXIFENE* 50MG  RALOXIFENE (50MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE W MARKED MEASURING DEVICE) - Research

*DUTASTERIDE* .5MG  DUTASTERIDE (.5MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE W MARKED MEASURING DEVICE) - Research

*ALT-711* 15MG  ALT-711 (15MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE W MARKED MEASURING DEVICE) - Research

*T4 100MCGS* T4 (Levothyroxine) 100MCGS PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE - Research

*SARMS S4 50MG* S4 (50MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE) - Research

*VARDENAFIL* 20MG  VARDENAFIL (20MG PER 1ML 60ML BOTTLE) - Research


----------



## Kronis (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn, missed out on the chem sales. signed up for the newsletter so i can catch the next one.


----------

